# Color Temperature Settings



## tfernandes113 (May 27, 2012)

I might be going a bit crazy, but if I recall correctly, the S3 had the option to change the color temperature of the screen. I remember seeing this in a few of the reviews. I tried looking everywhere to find it on my VZW S3 to no avail. Did any of the US S3's get this option or was it just a feature on the International version?


----------



## smitty5505 (Jul 17, 2011)

You're not the only one...i was looking for it when i first got my phone but i never found it. I had forgotten about it since then.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

The only thing I know of is in the Power Mode setting it dims the browser and email backgrounds. The is actually and option in the browser settings to dim the screen.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

